# Advice concerning the Lee Deluxe Turret Press Reloading Kit



## sandy2442 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello. I just purchased the Lee Deluxe Turret Press Reloading Kit as a Christmas present for my boyfriend who wants to start reloading. I also got the 45 ACP die set. The kit comes with:

Press
Auto Disk Powder Measure 
Lee Safety Scale
Primer pocket cleaner, cutter and lockstud
Chamfer Tool

I am getting him the Lee Reloading Manual and a Loadbooks manual.

Does anyone have any suggestions for some "must-have" tools/equipment that he may need that didn't come with the kit? I want him to have everything he needs to be able to load right away. (Aside from the reloading components because I am sure I would screw that up!)

Any advice/suggestion would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A Lee auto prime (about $15-$20), also get the kit that has all the shell holders for the auto prime (again about $15), the auto prime shell holders come in a red plastic case. Also get the shell holder kit for the press itself, it's in a green plastic case is and is also about $15.


----------



## sandy2442 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks so much for the quick response! I just found the auto prime and both cases of shell holders (red & green) at Cabelas for $37.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

A dial caliper is another good tool to have.

Your boyfriend is a very lucky man.


----------



## sandy2442 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks... hopefully he agrees!

I did see somewhere in my research that a dial caliper is a good thing to have so I will have to look into that. I believe that Cabela's has one for around $20.

Thanks so much for your help!!


----------

